# My new website



## LeeRoy98 (Jul 8, 2005)

Hi all,
Please visit my new website and give me some feedback...
www.marioncountyraceway.com
I just got the first few pages built and am hoping to develop a lot more soon.

Gary
AKA LeeRoy98
www.delta-simracing.com
www.marioncountyraceway.com


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

LeeRoy98 said:


> Hi all,
> Please visit my new website and give me some feedback...
> www.marioncountyraceway.com
> I just got the first few pages built and am hoping to develop a lot more soon.
> ...


Nice site, let us know when the paint shop is 'up'.

dw


----------



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

*Looking good!*

Nice site!
A lot of work goes into the cars and the site!
Thanks for the invite to have a look see...
Scott


----------



## mopar78 (Sep 23, 2004)

Site looks good,will have to revisit when you add more info


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Keep it coming. So far so good!  rr


----------



## wyatt641 (Jan 14, 2012)

safari could not find the server is all I got when I clicked on it...ugghh.


----------

